# Adelaide Summer 2018 - Adelaide, South Australia



## SweetSolver (Dec 11, 2017)

*Dates: *January 13th and 14th, 2017
*Times: *TBC - approximately 9:00am to 6:00pm
*Venue: *Adelaide Oval (William Magarey Room)
*Events: *2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, OH, Pyraminx, 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD
_Tentative events: _Skewb, Square-1

Registration:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/AdelaideSummer2018

The above page will be updated soon with more information and travel routes.


----------



## Alexander Crush (Dec 11, 2017)

Yay 
Registered


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 11, 2017)

Btw Liam if you keep organising comps in Adelaide with all 4 BLD events then I'll come to one


----------



## RhysC (Dec 11, 2017)

Might come to this one just for fun


----------



## Alexander Crush (Dec 11, 2017)

RhysC said:


> Might come to this one just for fun


No plz give me chance at finals lol


----------



## Alexander Crush (Dec 11, 2017)

SweetSolver said:


> *Dates: *January 13th and 14th, 2017
> *Times: *TBC - approximately 9:00am to 6:00pm
> *Venue: *Adelaide Oval (William Magarey Room)
> *Events: *2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, OH, Pyraminx, 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD
> ...


Are you competing Liam?


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 11, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Btw Liam if you keep organising comps in Adelaide with all 4 BLD events then I'll come to one


Why not come to this one 

Yeah looking forward to holding more frequent competitions in the future!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 11, 2017)

SweetSolver said:


> Why not come to this one
> 
> Yeah looking forward to holding more frequent competitions in the future!


Going to Sydney this weekend and travelling costs money so maybe next time I'll come and win MBLD off you


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 16, 2017)

Travel information has been added. A more accurate schedule will be put together once we get a better idea of competitor numbers for each event.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 19, 2017)

road trip from melbourne anyone?


----------



## RhysC (Dec 19, 2017)

OLLiver said:


> road trip from melbourne anyone?



Only if you're driving


----------

